# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  Service Level Agreement Template

## Nazareen

Hi everyone. I've been asked by a new client to draw up a service level agreement to become their service provider for promotions and marketing for a year.  I'm searching for information with very little luck.  Now, I'm calling on you business colleagues for assistance.

Can any of you point me in the right direction?  Where can I find a SLA Template?

Many thanks

Kind regards,

Nazareen
Naz Consulting - Corporate.Media.Academia

----------


## Dave A

In what sort of line, Nazareen?

I think I have an SLA somewhere that was between DoL and a SETA. I don't know if that would help though.

----------

